# LED backlit LCD monitor with IPS



## C Nagaraj (Feb 13, 2011)

I am using 17" LG Flatron E700SH monitor for many years. Now I would like to buy a 20" or 22" LED backlit LCD monitor with In-plane switching (IPS) technology.  Please suggest me a good one with lowest price. 

Is there any chances of prices dropping down within a few months?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 13, 2011)

Dell U2211H - 13.5k... will be a best priced IPS monitor


----------



## rajan1311 (Feb 13, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> Dell U2211H - 13.5k... will be a best priced IPS monitor



That is one option, but he asked for one with an LED backlit model...anyways, only 1 is available from viewsonic , $500 IIRC, just came out a few days ago....


----------



## C Nagaraj (Feb 18, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> Dell U2211H - 13.5k... will be a best priced IPS monitor



Thanks for your suggestion. Is it the only one available in India now?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 18, 2011)

yeah this would be available here..

otherwise Samsung P2250 is a very good monitor priced arnd 10K but now IPS..


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 18, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> Dell U2211H - 13.5k... will be a best priced IPS monitor



+1 to Dell


----------



## C Nagaraj (Feb 21, 2011)

I think, may be, nowadays monitors are comming with wide screen only. I like 4:3 instead of wide screen. Is there anything?


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 24, 2011)

C Nagaraj said:


> I think, may be, nowadays monitors are comming with wide screen only. I like 4:3 instead of wide screen. Is there anything?



It's because you are used with it, when you get used with 16:9, you will like that too


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 24, 2011)

^^no dat was good too.. 
16:9 makes things more stretched..


----------



## Vyom (Feb 25, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> 16:9 makes things more stretched..


Looks Stretched? It looks like you have an experience of wrong resolutions on a wide screen. If you want, you can read some of the math, which could be its cause.

When the ratio's of the screen changes, the ratio of the resolution must also be chosen accordingly. So, for eg,
for a 4:3 screen, appropriate res. would be 1024 x 768 (ratio=1.33)
for an 16:9 screen, the same res. would be 1600 x 900 (ratio=1.77)

So, as you see, res. must depend upon the screen size factor (normal or wide).
And if chosen correctly, screen would not seem stretched!


----------



## choudang (Feb 25, 2011)

1920x1200 is a 16:10 aspect resolution. The 16:9 version is 1920x1080


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 25, 2011)

what are you trying to make out by comparing ratio of resolution and stretched looks..
A stretched picture is when image is pulled on the sides to fill the entire screen. People and images end up looking fatter/wider and shorter...
if you click a vertical pic and will c on widescreen and on normal earliier screen then difference can be easily seen..  

like image with 600X800 dimension


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 3, 2011)

Guys can anyone provide me some info on IPS? Even I'm planning a monitor for myself.


----------

